
The Road to Artificial Intelligence - rhindi
https://medium.com/snips-ai/the-road-to-artificial-intelligence-b2993424272f#.nlrhe42n8
======
dang
Promotional voting and commenting gets accounts and sites banned on HN, so
please don't do that.

------
rbinv
These are not fake comments at all, right? How obvious can you be?

~~~
bryanlarsen
87 points is usually good for a few hours on the front page, this one only
lasted a few minutes.

~~~
yl1971
Personal AI with Privacy by Design - what do you think? Did you get a chance
to read the story?

------
kange
Can't wait for the android version.

Seems to be (more?) accurate as Google Now but with a real policy of privacy.

------
ldlamarc
Seems interesting! I really enjoyed reading a previous article about NTM's.
Looking forward to future technical articles! Especially one about Homomorphic
Encryption.

------
arichardlaurent
"Less is more"! Game changing app!

------
aurelien92
Sounds great !

------
floppyflax
Good job !

------
banania75
looks nice

------
haghendestand
looks great !!!

------
Mkayn
Nice!

------
vimartin
Nice!

------
eledoux
Super app !

------
bobdenardd
Wow that looks promising

------
Em_GB2016
Looks great ! For those who have used it : how long til the AI starts
suggesting interesting things ?

